

Mayor Bloomberg blames Apple thefts for rise in New York City crime rate - akos
http://theverge.com/2012/12/28/3811498/nyc-officials-apple-thefts-responsible-for-increased-crime-rate

======
mjrnyc
thieves don't like Android phones?

